# Divider For Feeders!



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

lookin through all the divider related topics, i wanted some insight on the best recommendation for my case. i plan on gettin a divider for my 70gal, to separate feeders so i wouldnt have to buy too often. i want something with holes small enough so the smallest feeders lfs sell cant swim through. this way i dont need a feeder tank since they are a hassle to me with water conditions and noise, +space issue. egg crate i read is too harsh on the sides, any recommendations?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

why dont you just buy a 10g tank? makes no sense to divide a piranha tank with feeders


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

One reason why people seperate feeders into a seperate tank before they feed them is to get rid of the sick/diseased fish. If you put the feeders right into the tank, then you just introduced new diseases and stuff to the p's. Like he said, just get a 10 gallon, you can pack a ton of feeders into one of those


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

and + the p's would just break thru the divider anyway


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Better to get a 10 gal tank setup. This way you are actually quarantining them from your p's. Also, you can treat them as well. I have all my feeders in a 20 gal and I treat them for bacterial and parasite(internal and external) infections. In this way there is a very low possiblity of anything being passed to your p.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

eggcrate isnt really harsh, i have it, but the holes are way too big for feeders. I would get a ten gallon tank or get plexiglass and drill holes in it.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

That would be quite the eye sore. Just buy a 20g tank for the feeders and stick it in some corner, all they need is food, meds and a filter.
Storing feeders straight from the lfs into your P tank is not very good of an idea. You'll introduce anything that those feeders are carrying right into your tank just because you don't want the troubles of setting up a 10-20g. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Screw over your Ps to give their food a house?


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd say getting another tank for the feeders is the way to go.


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

well im aware of fishes having sicknesses, so dont bash me like i havent thought of that. well lets say for good feeders sake that i get from a friends tank. b/c i have no space to put another 10 gal tank, and am on a budget of buying another tank setup for it.....how would i go about making a well enough divider that has small holes and safe for thep??!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

oh please

i'm sure you dont have room for a 10 GALLON tank. they cost $10 with a 5$ heater and filter


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

ok lets change it up then, how bout i want a divider to separate other fishes(not feeders) like a rhom or sumthin. anywhere that sells large dividers for a 70gal. at least? all i see is 55 gal and i measured and its not good enough. anybody have links or somthing?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

killfishykill said:


> ok lets change it up then, how bout i want a divider to separate other fishes(not feeders) like a rhom or sumthin. anywhere that sells large dividers for a 70gal. at least? all i see is 55 gal and i measured and its not good enough. anybody have links or somthing?
> [snapback]799732[/snapback]​


All I did was go to the plastics shop and have them cut a piece of acrylic (p-95) for one of my 90gal tanks. I had it cut 23" x 17 1/4" (its 1/4" thick) and drilled 70 1"
holes in it. It fits just under the brace in the middle of the tank and has kept the 
S.Altuvei and S.Brantii apart. The pictures are of the piece with the grid drawn and the holes drilled and the other picture is of the divider in the tank.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

killfishykill said:


> ok lets change it up then, how bout i want a divider to separate other fishes(not feeders) like a rhom or sumthin.


is that so? then why did u make the other thread in the discussion 2 min after posting this?








lying to get something u want for is wrong


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Fresh said:


> is that so? then why did u make the other thread in the discussion 2 min after posting this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude if your not replying to help him in his thread then shut thefuck up









kenny measure exactly how big the divider has to be and go to lowes and have them cut a sheet of plexi glass and then drill holes in it yourself


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

actually i tried to help him (as i posted b4) and so did every1 else but he wont listen

btw dont tell me to stfu


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Fresh said:


> is that so? then why did u make the other thread in the discussion 2 min after posting this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, this sure is helping so just stfu now


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Fresh said:


> why dont you just buy a 10g tank? makes no sense to divide a piranha tank with feeders
> [snapback]798238[/snapback]​


i believe that's help you prick


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LMAO no you stfu, no YOU stfu! lol


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

peace people peace! first i said i dont want another tank in my room, even a 10gal tank...so t/y but no t/y. and killfishygo, ur replys are teh best!!!! ahhhahhahaha now then, why do i cause so much controversy? also thanks all for the replys, i checked the plastic canvas crap and that seems like crap. so most likely plexi glass, i just wonder how im gonna hold it to the sides of the tank. also i plan on making really small holes in it so any tips?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Fresh said:


> i believe that's help you prick
> [snapback]799977[/snapback]​


thats makes sense to me why would you waste space in a piranha tank when they need all the space they need ,,,get another tank for your feeders


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

killfishykill said:


> ok lets change it up then, how bout i want a divider to separate other fishes(not feeders) like a rhom or sumthin. anywhere that sells large dividers for a 70gal. at least? all i see is 55 gal and i measured and its not good enough. anybody have links or somthing?
> [snapback]799732[/snapback]​


If u do divide your 70 gallon, your elong will not like it they like the legnth to swim...and putting a rhom on the otherside likewise. There's not enough room. If you want multiple fish, sell your elong, and get 3 pygos









Besides if you do a searche you will see all hell breaks lose if one penetrates the divider...i'm sure you don't want to throw that much money away and most important lose a loved pet


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

just f it. f u all. ahahah. pho fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!! u know the plan so its done. i got it set.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

killfishykill said:


> just f it. f u all. ahahah. pho fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!! u know the plan so its done. i got it set.
> [snapback]802421[/snapback]​


you smokin some crack foo?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

killfishykill said:


> just f it. f u all. ahahah. pho fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!! u know the plan so its done. i got it set.
> [snapback]802421[/snapback]​


and can you translate that into english and not ebonics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam way to many assholes rearks in this thread
there is nothing wrong with using a divider in part of a tank to keep feeders at 
its his fish and tank and could do anything he wants 
they sell suction cups that will go on the side of the tank that will hold the divider


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

f*cking assholes


----------

